# Do you have 1000 posts in your thread? Check this.



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2009)

To show my, staffs, appreciation for working so hard; I'll let you make your own "shop icon".

*Max size*
*Height*: 20px
*Width*: 40px.

Not much to work with I know but it's better then nothing. Since I will be the only one who can change/update them I'd be pleased if you could decide on one that you're ready to use for a while ;}

*PM me with*:
Shop name
Link to thread
Image of icon

P.S I am not very "picky" with how many posts you have so I might give it to shops that have 900 too ~ Please don't spam your threads though because that will backfire. I am doing this as a good gesture and because I like the forums gfx community, even though it's smaller than it used to be.


----------



## God (Dec 6, 2009)

Great idea


----------



## Migooki (Dec 6, 2009)

Cool idea. Will the same icons be public available for other people when they create threads or will you place them there manually?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2009)

I will place them there manually. Would not want them to be spammed in other sections.


----------



## Hisagi (Dec 6, 2009)

Looks like a great idea. Though for those shops that like the "shop" tag already there, will they remain in place?


----------



## Crayons (Dec 7, 2009)

Very nice idea, pek :]


----------



## Eternity (Dec 7, 2009)

Great idea, even tho I heard about it before it was desided

Ws me that made theicon with red "Shop" and a black japanese symbol...

Anyway, will be back here to make one for my shop when it gets 1000, which can take some time...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 7, 2009)

Oh, i didnt see this thread :]

I read about this idea of yours in the complaints section but i saw this just now. I guess i'll come up with something 
Nice idea dear ~


----------



## Eternity (Dec 9, 2009)

For the fun of it (since I cant actually use it since I just have 64 post in my shop atm):


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

It's harder than i thought to do something that small 

You promised me to help, so get your PS to work soon Peky


----------



## Darth (Dec 9, 2009)

One of the icons needs to have a lightsaber.

I don't care who's shop it is. Maybe Kami's shop. But one of them needs a lightsaber.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 9, 2009)

Darth said:


> One of the icons needs to have a lightsaber.
> 
> I don't care who's shop it is. Maybe Kami's shop. But one of them needs a lightsaber.



Wait why light sabers? 

and if you propose it, then come up with it


----------



## Crowe (Dec 9, 2009)

Smaller, 2-3 frame, animations are allowed. You can change the shape, play with the text, colors etc. It is HARD to make something so small look good bt but ;]


----------



## Cochise (Dec 9, 2009)

A reason for me to work a bit harder. Great.

Just to be clear, it's a 1000 posts for the entire thread, not a 1000 posts individually for the shop owner in his/her shop, si? I think it was pretty clear, but I've been known to confuse things that should be obvious by overthinking the context. In any case, good idea pekkles.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Dec 10, 2009)

Cochise said:


> A reason for me to work a bit harder. Great.
> 
> Just to be clear, it's a 1000 posts for the entire thread, not a 1000 posts individually for the shop owner in his/her shop, si? I think it was pretty clear, but I've been known to confuse things that should be obvious by overthinking the context. In any case, good idea pekkles.



No, i think the idea is the thread should have minimum 1000 posts. You know, it keeps the 1000 posts rule like previously, just that at that time the threads were sticky. Now they got unsticky and got icons


----------



## Cochise (Dec 12, 2009)

To be honest, I didn't realize shops were stickied at 1k.


----------



## Dylan (Jul 16, 2010)

This is a great idea, I just wish it was something like 2,000 views or something. It's gunna take me a long long time with 1,000 posts. :/


----------



## Jαmes (Sep 11, 2010)

come back pek


----------

